
Everything is amazing right now and nobody is happy - niyazpk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itn8TwFCO4M
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting to see this surface again:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=474588>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494066>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=495561>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=918637>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1003875>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674480>

